# 96 Sentra brake upgrade...to nx 2000



## Nissusan (Oct 11, 2003)

Hello all. I have puny, undersized brakes. I read the article titled "Project 200SX Nismo/NX2000 AD22VF Brake Upgrade", and since then wanted to do something about it. I called up Nissan, and it's quite expensive. 

I called up Discount auto parts, to see if they would have a similar sized rotor and calipers for the nx2000. I was given the following quote: "Wearever" 250x18mm, front rotors, $31.28 each. "Cardone" Brake Calipers, $44.48 ($35.00 core charge). Is this a good option? They have a lifetime replacement warantee. Will i need any other parts? Since the nx2000 brakes are the largest out of all the b14, this would work for me. I tried a few junk yards as well, all sold.


----------



## Purple B14 (Dec 13, 2002)

Hey, buddy
I just did this NX2000 AD22VF upgrade in Feb, and the result is satisfactory !! I used all geniune Nissan parts becauae I don't want brake noise ( which soundsl like crap ). So, since you're getting aftermarket ones, I am sure there are tons of choices. Best luck !

Michael


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Nissusan said:


> Hello all. I have puny, undersized brakes. I read the article titled "Project 200SX Nismo/NX2000 AD22VF Brake Upgrade", and since then wanted to do something about it. I called up Nissan, and it's quite expensive.
> 
> I called up Discount auto parts, to see if they would have a similar sized rotor and calipers for the nx2000. I was given the following quote: "Wearever" 250x18mm, front rotors, $31.28 each. "Cardone" Brake Calipers, $44.48 ($35.00 core charge). Is this a good option? They have a lifetime replacement warantee. Will i need any other parts? Since the nx2000 brakes are the largest out of all the b14, this would work for me. I tried a few junk yards as well, all sold.


If you want genuine Nissan parts, check out the Courtesy Nissan big brake kit . It's the same exact thing, just with remanufacturered Nissan calipers and new rotors/pads. You can get it cheaper by doing it all yourself, but it's not a bad deal.

I've never actually heard of this cardone place, but from a quick glance at their website, it looks like they sell remanufactured stuff. I'm interested in seeing if that's a viable alternative. Please keep us posted if you find anything out about them. Of course, I'll do the same.


----------



## dan7225 (Feb 23, 2004)

those rotors are the wrong size. they should be 27mm or 28mm thick.

i think i'm right, but you might want to double check.

good luck


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Here's something to keep in mind. 

If you go the remanufactured route:

Ask for brakes from a 91 NX2000 w/ ABS. Usually, they get this car right in the parts books with a lot less screw-ups and mismatches.

Make sure to get loaded calipers (includes brake pads also), because otherwise you don't get the very necessary torque members to bolt them up. And you'll find out the hard way that Nissan doesn't sell the torque members separately because there isn't an actual part # for them.

Otherwise, the Courtesy brake upgrade package will do you perfectly.


----------



## Rottdog (May 2, 2003)

This is A direct bolt on i thought you needed the mounting brackets for the calipers or would i just need the loaded calipers that come with the torque members ?


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

is it possible though to put ABS calipers on a non ABS car


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

can ABS parts be used in a non-ABS car I haven't seen this specifically addressed and want to be sure before getting parts. anyone?


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Yeah i want to do this upgrade as well, but on the courtesy nissan brake kit site it states that these are off a 91-93 NX2000 with ABS, does it matter if my sentra doesnt have ABS? And on rockauto.com they are selling the Cardone calipers and Raybestos loaded calipers, but it doesn's state the size. I am getting confused on what stuff to buy seperatly. Going to mossy or courtesy will be my last resort.


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

Having or not having ABS doesn't matter. The brake caliper for an ABS car is the same as a non ABS car. Pretty much all of the NX2000s with ABS had the AD22 brakes, and some non ABS car did too. It was part of the sport package. Asking for ABS calipers and rotors, is really the only way to make sure you get the right parts, if not ordering from a dealership. Most parts stores show a US made and Japan made NX. There was no US made NX.


----------

